# Comfort shawl, K



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy-care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.

This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s make a larger but still quirky-shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.

This combination of yarns is used a lot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

knitwitty said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful!


I have been so pleased with how soft and silky this combination of yarns feels. I hope it will be a comfort for our family has really suffered a loss.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


It's so gorgeous. I like the yarn combo. I frequently pair KidSilk with another quality yarn, up to DK. It enhances both yarns. Love the purple. Your SIL will love it too!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Stellanator said:


> It's so gorgeous. I like the yarn combo. I frequently pair KidSilk with another quality yarn, up to DK. It enhances both yarns. Love the purple. Your SIL will love it too!


This was my first project combining kid silk with another yarn. I love mohair, sort of a sucker for anything with a halo. Kid silk is so soft and not irritating like the old vintage mohair which I still love. 
I have knit kid silk alone into a lacey scarf that turned out so light and soft but warm.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

It looks so luxurious.


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful knitting and beautiful color. Your sister-in-law will be delighted.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Fluff428 (9 mo ago)

Such a beautiful color and lovely work!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I tried to edit out the duplicate photo but the site would only eliminate both of the same photos. So I deleted and added it back but now it is a thumbnail which are impossible to see well on a tablet like I use. Sorry folks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


Looks, warm, comfy, and comforting.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


A lovely warm hug. She will love it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL gift!! Your knitting is excellent and the combination of yarns creates a lovely soft fabric.
Sorry for the loss of your BIL.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful shawl/scarf! I have never knit with any silk yarn but can imagine it would be nice and soft! Guess I am going to have to break down and buy the Hitchhiker pattern one of these days!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Beautiful shawl, the fabric and color look so soft and lovely


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

That is outrageously gorgeous, and gives me a great idea for something to knit!


----------



## alliehb (Jun 23, 2016)

This will be dearly received and loved. Hitchhiker is one of my favorite patterns. I like many Martina Behm projects.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


Beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

ljsb3 said:


> Beautiful shawl/scarf! I have never knit with any silk yarn but can imagine it would be nice and soft! Guess I am going to have to break down and buy the Hitchhiker pattern one of these days!


I have used this pattern over and over. A great tv knit, large or small. Fun to wear too.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks so soft and cozy.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Beautiful and such a lovely color, too!


----------



## Knitterlyk (Oct 9, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful. The picture makes you want to reach in and touch it, especially after your description. It's a lovely gift. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

A favorite scarf of mine...yours is so lovely...pretty colors and nice work!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just lovely ❣


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The title had me thinking that this was the pattern: Comfort Shawl pattern by Sandi Wiseheart


----------



## barbarawh (Mar 13, 2017)

Beautiful! I’m sure she’ll appreciate it and your thoughtfulness.


----------



## playwithfiber (9 mo ago)

You knitted a lovely shawl. Was it difficult to knit with two strands held together? I started the hitchhiker today, with one strand of sock yarn. It will be my first knitted shawl. My sympathy on the loss of your brother-in-law.


----------



## nerac (Dec 14, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful colour/yarn combo. Your sister-in-law will find comfort wrapping this lovely scarf around herself. The larger size achieved byway of yarn doubling and larger needle adds a dimension and beauty to this design. Love it!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

playwithfiber said:


> You kitted a lovely shawl. Was it difficult to knit with two strands held together? I started the hitchhiker today, with one strand of sock yarn. It will be my first knitted shawl. My sympathy on the loss of your brother-in-law.


Kid Silk is easy to knit along with another yarn. Because of the halo the yarn has body and grip. You still have to pay attention to it but it isn't difficult and it doesn't fight you as some yarns do.


----------



## playwithfiber (9 mo ago)

MMWRay said:


> Kid Silk is easy to knit along with another yarn. Because of the halo the yarn has body and grip. You still have to pay attention to it but it isn't difficult and it doesn't fight you as some yarns do.


Thank you MMWRay. Some day I will be brave enough to try.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is one of the most beautiful shawls I've seen! I'm sure your SIL will truly appreciate your special gift.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Both the shawl and the color are beautiful. I'm sure it will be very comforting to her.


----------



## backtoit (Mar 25, 2017)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


A beautiful shawl. She will be thrilled.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful shawl


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


It’s beautiful, and I know she will appreciate it.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Combining yarns can be so interesting. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful…..great colour.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

*I got the larger photo no problems, I love the colours and it looks so light and warm. I am sure it will be appreciated.*


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Luscious looking. I bet it feels like a hug.


----------



## jillbonnie (9 mo ago)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


Very pretty. Love the colors


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


It looks so soft and comfy!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's going to be beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

What a beautiful gift--doubly so for someone who appreciates wonderful fiber!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What a comfort for her. She will be pleased, that is a very pretty color.


----------



## chriscappo (Jan 15, 2012)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely shawl and nice color combos!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely shawl.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

It’s absolutely gorgeous. I’m on an iPad too but I just spread my fingers over the thumbnail pic and open it up so I can see it enlarged, not a problem. 🐢


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

that is gorgeous ❤


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

It's beautiful! I love the yarns you chose to make it.


----------



## Scotti (Aug 16, 2014)

Stunning - she's sure to love it!


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

So lovely and thoughtful.


----------



## pstarr (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Love your color choices and thank you for sharing your ideas on expanding the hitchhiker pattern, which I love to do. Just never thought about making it larger and more luxurious as you have! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ginnyt (Jul 28, 2018)

not able to view the attachment


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it is very nice


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ginnyt said:


> not able to view the attachment


Yours is the 57th post on this thread. Which attachment can’t you see?


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I love the Hitchhiker pattern, I have knit couple of them. Your’s is gorgeous, I love the colors!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ginnyt said:


> not able to view the attachment


Me neither!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I have knitted the Hitchhiker pattern also, but not as lovely as yours.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> This is going in the mail to my SIL in honor of my husband's brother. I usually use easy care yarns for the numerous comfort shawls I have knit and crocheted but my SIL loves and appreciates good fibers. I used a kid mohair /silk yarn held with a fingering weight gradient marled merino on a size 9 needle.
> This pattern, Hitchhiker, is usually a smaller asymmetric scarf knit with a single strand of fingering weight yarn and a size 4 needle. Two strands of yarn together on size 9s makes a larger but still quirky shaped and highly functional scarf. I like the Hitchhiker for the ease of wear since it stays on and the asymmetry is fashionable.
> This combination of yarns is used alot these days for sweaters and I can understand why after knitting this scarf. It is so soft and cushy it is like wearing a cloud.
> View attachment 1231727
> ...


Simply beautiful! I have never made this pattern. Thank you for your instructions as to how to make it larger which I prefer. May I ask what brands of yarn you used? Like how light weight it is too since some shawls and scarves can be too heavy to wear comfortably.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

grammag8 said:


> Me neither!


I believe she is referring to the "view attachment 1231727" which does not work for me either.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

freespirit said:


> Simply beautiful! I have never made this pattern. Thank you for your instructions as to how to make it larger which I prefer. May I ask what brands of yarn you used? Like how light weight it is too since some shawls and scarves can be too heavy to wear comfortably.


This is one 4 oz skein of sock yarn and less than 2 skeins of Kidsilk Haze the match the yardage. So total about 5 1/2 ounces.
She got it in the mail and was overwhelmed with the gift. I knew the special fibers and the softness would please her.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> This is one 4 oz skein of sock yarn and less than 2 skeins of Kidsilk Haze the match the yardage. So total about 5 1/2 ounces.
> She got it in the mail and was overwhelmed with the gift. I knew the special fibers and the softness would please her.


Thank you! Because of your scarf I ordered just HAD to order some Kid silk and Stroll tweed merino from Nick Picks. Couldn't resist making a scarf (or hat) for myself. Was looking for what my next project would be but wanted to try something different since I feel in a rut right now. 😊


----------



## bonnett (8 mo ago)

Beautiful shawl!


----------

